# bugs on goats



## sassigoat (Feb 4, 2007)

I need help knowing what to use to get (and Keep) bugs off goats. The are pygmy/nubian goats and I dont know if these bugs are lice or fleas. I am pretty sure that I purchased them with the goats and my female just had two doe kidds. I am very upset about these bugs. I give all my dogs frontline plus, give chickens sevin dust, I have no idea what to give these goats. Any help is appreciated as always. Thank you, Carmie


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Diatomaceous earth will kill either fleas or lice. Dust it liberally on their coats (just don't let it cloud around their face oryours) and work it down to the skin a bit.

Perfectly natural, it can also be used on dogs, cats, upholstery, gardens, etc. for nearly any kind of bug that is bothering you!


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

You can use the seven dust or go to TSC and get permethrin spray or pour on. Ivermectin injectable also works. You have lice , it is very common in the winter. bvirds and mice leave them in your hay. you will want to powder there bedding area also.

Patty


----------



## sassigoat (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you, TSC? Also I the ivermectin injectable is that thru a needle or orally. I really love this board, it is so helpful. Thanks again!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Tractor supply company or your local fed store. Ivermectin given sub Q for lice will be most effective.

Patty


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/insecticides2005.html 
Heres a list of things that can be used for external parasites


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

Patty0315 said:


> Tractor supply company or your local fed store. Ivermectin given sub Q for lice will be most effective.
> 
> Patty


03/08 now and loolikg for info on how to deal with lice I found on my angora / pygora goats. I used the ivermectin sub-q and the garden / poultry dust last fall when I sheared. Yet I found tons on them when I sheared yesterday. How can I REALLY get rid of these little buggers?! And if lice are species specific, what do mice matter?
(help!)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You can't REALLY get rid of bugs. They have been here longer than we have.

Like fleas, you can do maintenance, and keep the hoards down in number, but eliminate....ummmm.... no.:grump:


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

In many years of raising dairy goats I never saw a goat bug. Saw other crud, but never bugs. Surely they can be gotten rid of?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 25, 2008)

I noticed my girls itching last week, they had lice. I dusted them with Diatomaceous Earth and again a few days later. I just went out to look at them and I don't see the little boogers on them now. I definitely prefer the DE to the other chemicals mentioned because it is all natural.

Tiffany


----------

